# help thai translate



## peter666 (Jan 19, 2014)

hi
i need help to translate into english 

ปวดหัว จะตายอยู่เเรัววๆ


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

peter666 said:


> hi
> i need help to translate into english
> 
> ปวดหัว จะตายอยู่เเรัววๆ



Peter, a literal translation is I have a head ache.

In usage its Thai slang used to mean something along the lines say, I have too much to do, I am too busy, don't bother me, go away. 

In American slang we would say something along the lines of "my plate is full".


----------



## peter666 (Jan 19, 2014)

thanks for help


----------

